# Chocolate in Chili????



## scottintexas

I have been looking for a chili recipe. Mine always seems to be missing something (to me, anyway). My friends and family love my chili, but I haven't made it just right yet. So I am looking through a lot of recipes and I keep seeing chocolate. What's up with that? What does it do? Doesn't it make chili sweet? Granted, they never use a lot. One recipe uses 1 pckg of instant hot chocolate mix. One uses one cube of Mexican chocolate. Please tell me why one would use chocolate in chili, and while your at it, how 'bout pointing me to a good recipe? I want it for tailgate next Saturday and would like to make it Thursday night, refrigerate all day Friday and put it in a crock pot Saturday (just to reheat at the tailgate). I need to make about 5 quarts.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Chocolate is added to chili for the same reason it goes into Mole' sauce: it lends body, color, and flavor.

I've never heard of using sweet chocolate, though, nor hot chocolate mix (far too much sugar, IMO). In a typical recipe (i.e,, about three quarts), two squares of bittersweet chocolate, or one disc of Mexican chocolate is usually enough.

The hallmark of Mexican chocolate is that there's a bit of cinnamon mixed in.


----------



## chefedb

Mexican dishes contain their chocolate , not sweet chocolate it adds taste, body and color.


----------



## scottintexas

Thanks for both the replies. I guess I'll give it a try.


----------



## tylerm713

I have added unsweetened cocoa powder to my chili before. It adds a great dimension. I prefer powdered chocolate over chocolate squares, but either will work.


----------



## teamfat

Depending on the recipe, about half a cup of good, strong coffee can also wake up a batch of chili.

Chocolate and hot chilis have been paired together for centuries in South America.

mjb.


----------



## kathy8185

Chocolate in chili is very good. It is very common in a Cincinnati chili recipe.

This is one of my favorites. It uses an unsweetened cocoa

http://www.chili-everyway.com/cincinnati-chili-recipe.html

I love to bring chili to a tailgate party. here are a few great ideas

http://www.chili-everyway.com/tailgate-recipes.html

Have fun!


----------



## gwenny

I have this from a chef (brother-in-law). Little of good quality fondant (70 %) chocolate tastes great in chilli dishes.


----------



## ordo

I recently tried this Lindt:





  








A.1.6.png




__
ordo


__
Jul 15, 2013








Excellent.


----------



## petalsandcoco

It's a good chocolate Ordo, the heat in that is just enough as it really enhances the flavour of the chocolate.


----------



## teamfat

I received a bar of that for Christmas.  I *really* liked it.

mjb.


----------



## sparkys44

In my recipe I use 3/4 oz of semisweet bakers chocolate. Yes it adds slight flavor, a little body, and a touch of color… but most of all the Ph level of the chocolate will counterbalance the acidity of the chili, and spices used.

In regions where a lot of chili is used, the population will consume more chocolate than the rest of us… it kills the heat!

try it out some time… /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## cheflayne

I like using cocoa nibs. They add flavor but not sweetness.


----------



## kevin rayoni

I add cocoa to mine too.  And my secret to great flavor is to roast whole cumin seeds, then crush them.


----------



## jah42

I enjoy chocolate in my chili too, adds an extra dimesion of flavour. But be careful not to use chocolate with too much bitterness.


----------



## ahitchner

of course you put chocolate in chili......I put it in my Chicken chili...I have people beg me for my chicken chili, it has all kinds of CRAZY stuff in it.......BUT its the BOMB! YOU create as a cook......and keep creating until it taste AWESOME!


----------



## eastshores

Why are we getting an influx of resurrected threads lately?


----------



## mikeswoods

eastshores said:


> Why are we getting an influx of resurrected threads lately?


That is a sign of a healthy site----

New members that are exploring the site find an interesting thread and ,in a burst of enthusiasm, respond.

On an informational thread like this one,I think it is good---the information gets updated and newer members get to learn from the archives.

--Mike---


----------



## eastshores

Mikeswoods said:


> That is a sign of a healthy site----
> 
> New members that are exploring the site find an interesting thread and ,in a burst of enthusiasm, respond.
> 
> On an informational thread like this one,I think it is good---the information gets updated and newer members get to learn from the archives.
> 
> --Mike---


I agree it isn't really a bad thing. I do think these are as a result of google. For instance search "chocolate in chili" on google and the very first result is this thread. That's great news for cheftalk because their search engine placement is very good, it will bring in new members, but I don't think these are brand new members searching back 4, 5, 6, sometimes 7 years.


----------



## jake t buds

ordo said:


> I recently tried this Lindt:


Ordo - look into this company. Vosges Chocolate. 

I'm sure you have luxury chocolate in Buenos Aires, but Vosges has excellent combinations that will blow your mind.


----------



## ordo

jake t buds said:


> Ordo - look into this company. Vosges Chocolate.
> 
> I'm sure you have luxury chocolate in Buenos Aires, but Vosges has excellent combinations that will blow your mind.


Outstanding, jake. Nothing even comparable with our local chocolates.


----------



## hollidgej

In my superbowl chili, which i will be making in a couple days, I use four squares(1 oz) of bakers unsweetened chocolate. Also, I substitute virtually all liquid out for dark beer. Its a very simple yet dark and chunky chili. Just the way I like it.

2 lbs Beef/Turkey/Chicken/Sausage...(I use whatever meat I have [Last year it was all four, AMAZING! ])
1 large Onion (white or yellow usually) diced
1 large Green Pepper diced
1-2 cups sliced baby portabellos

2 diced jalepenos

2 cloves Garlic minced
2 cans drained Red Kidneys
2 cans drained Black Beans
1 large can diced tomatoes lightly drained
2 small cans diced tomatoes with chilis lightly drained(This is amazing in the recipe)
2 cans tomato paste
8-10 Tablespoons Chili Powder (This may seem like much but I dont use any broth nor a large variety of seasonings)
4-5 Tablespoons Cumin
2 Tablespoons Paprika
1-2 Tablespoons Cinnamon (To help prevent gas buildup from the beans)
1 Square UNSWEETENED Bakers Chocolate (For color and texture)
1 Large Bottle or 2 Small bottles of your favorite dark beer (The darker the better in my opinion)

2-4 shots fresh made espresso

saute onion peppers mushrooms and garlic in a pan while browning all my meat in another. Drain any excess fat. Then everything into a crock pot on low for about 12 hours. (This may seem like too much time but the lower cooking temperature with the extended cooking time always yields a better textured chili IMO) No stirring necessary. The transformation from the mess that's in the crock pot at the start to the final chili is gorgeoussssss!!!!!!!!! I serve over elbow noodles and top with cheddar cheese, fritos, and sour cream. Now thats chili!


----------



## andreamaeb

That was interesting. Though, I can't imagine a sweet food like chocolate to have chili. Sweet and spicy flavor is interesting and will make a good taste.


----------



## jonpaul

lindt also make a "sea salt" version of the chilli chocolate.deeelish!!


----------



## thecytochromec

hollidgej said:


> In my superbowl chili, which i will be making in a couple days, I use four squares(1 oz) of bakers unsweetened chocolate. Also, I substitute virtually all liquid out for dark beer. Its a very simple yet dark and chunky chili. Just the way I like it.
> 
> 2 lbs Beef/Turkey/Chicken/Sausage...(I use whatever meat I have [Last year it was all four, AMAZING! ])
> 1 large Onion (white or yellow usually) diced
> 1 large Green Pepper diced
> 1-2 cups sliced baby portabellos
> 
> 2 diced jalepenos
> 
> 2 cloves Garlic minced
> 2 cans drained Red Kidneys
> 2 cans drained Black Beans
> 1 large can diced tomatoes lightly drained
> 2 small cans diced tomatoes with chilis lightly drained(This is amazing in the recipe)
> 2 cans tomato paste
> 8-10 Tablespoons Chili Powder (This may seem like much but I dont use any broth nor a large variety of seasonings)
> 4-5 Tablespoons Cumin
> 2 Tablespoons Paprika
> 1-2 Tablespoons Cinnamon (To help prevent gas buildup from the beans)
> 1 Square UNSWEETENED Bakers Chocolate (For color and texture)
> 1 Large Bottle or 2 Small bottles of your favorite dark beer (The darker the better in my opinion)
> 
> 2-4 shots fresh made espresso
> 
> saute onion peppers mushrooms and garlic in a pan while browning all my meat in another. Drain any excess fat. Then everything into a crock pot on low for about 12 hours. (This may seem like too much time but the lower cooking temperature with the extended cooking time always yields a better textured chili IMO) No stirring necessary. The transformation from the mess that's in the crock pot at the start to the final chili is gorgeoussssss!!!!!!!!! I serve over elbow noodles and top with cheddar cheese, fritos, and sour cream. Now thats chili!


This is a formidable chili recipe! Quite similar to mine except, I use a pilsner and some bay leaves usually. This Texan approves, beans included!


----------



## teamfat

andreamaeB said:


> That was interesting. Though, I can't imagine a sweet food like chocolate to have chili. Sweet and spicy flavor is interesting and will make a good taste.


Sweet and heat combinations show up in a lot of cultures. Like barbecue sauce, Chinese red cooked recipes, Mexican moles and such.

mjb.


----------



## petemccracken

Um, not all chocolate is "sweet", in fact, some is quite bitter.


----------



## gloria k

* I have been putting Hershey's Dark cocoa in chili for the last 15 years but recently discovered Mexican chocolate and what a difference. I buy Taza discs from Amazon and I can tell you Mexican chocolate is richer, with a deeper more delicious flavor. The depth of flavor the chocolate gives chili is worth the price.*


----------



## kokopuffs

LovesToBlog said:


> *I... recently discovered Mexican chocolate and what a difference. I buy Taza discs from Amazon ...*


*Which disk from Taza* do you prefer? Inquiring minds want to know. 8)


----------



## kokopuffs

duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## gloria k

Kokopuffs I like the Taza Chocolate Mexicano Cacao Puro. I am thinking I would like to try the Taza Guajillo chili chocolate. That's got to have a great kick.


----------



## johncaters

hollidgej said:


> In my superbowl chili, which i will be making in a couple days, I use four squares(1 oz) of bakers unsweetened chocolate. Also, I substitute virtually all liquid out for dark beer. Its a very simple yet dark and chunky chili. Just the way I like it.
> 
> 2 lbs Beef/Turkey/Chicken/Sausage...(I use whatever meat I have [Last year it was all four, AMAZING! ])
> 1 large Onion (white or yellow usually) diced
> 1 large Green Pepper diced
> 1-2 cups sliced baby portabellos
> 
> 2 diced jalepenos
> 
> 2 cloves Garlic minced
> 2 cans drained Red Kidneys
> 2 cans drained Black Beans
> 1 large can diced tomatoes lightly drained
> 2 small cans diced tomatoes with chilis lightly drained(This is amazing in the recipe)
> 2 cans tomato paste
> 8-10 Tablespoons Chili Powder (This may seem like much but I dont use any broth nor a large variety of seasonings)
> 4-5 Tablespoons Cumin
> 2 Tablespoons Paprika
> 1-2 Tablespoons Cinnamon (To help prevent gas buildup from the beans)
> 1 Square UNSWEETENED Bakers Chocolate (For color and texture)
> 1 Large Bottle or 2 Small bottles of your favorite dark beer (The darker the better in my opinion)
> 
> 2-4 shots fresh made espresso
> 
> saute onion peppers mushrooms and garlic in a pan while browning all my meat in another. Drain any excess fat. Then everything into a crock pot on low for about 12 hours. (This may seem like too much time but the lower cooking temperature with the extended cooking time always yields a better textured chili IMO) No stirring necessary. The transformation from the mess that's in the crock pot at the start to the final chili is gorgeoussssss!!!!!!!!! I serve over elbow noodles and top with cheddar cheese, fritos, and sour cream. Now thats chili!


I served it over some angel hair, and it was absolutely amazing. I will be saving this recipe for sure.


----------



## kokopuffs

LovesToBlog said:


> Kokopuffs I like the Taza Chocolate Mexicano Cacao Puro. I am thinking I would like to try the Taza Guajillo chili chocolate. That's got to have a great kick.


Well Loves, I just purchased a whole pack of Taza discs.


----------



## gloria k

LOL. I'm thinking of buying a package of assorted disks too so I can try them all. The chocolate cinnamon would be great in cookies and cupcakes but I'm interested in the Guajilli chili chocolate because I love hot and spicy food and the combination of chocolate and heat is awesome. Let us know what you think.


----------



## ed buchanan

In fact in reverse there are candy companies that feature chili peppers and other type peppers in their boxed chocolate ,and they are quite good. We are not talking cheap brands .


----------



## kokopuffs

Just received my assortment of Taza chocolates and notice that they contain sugar.  No value judgement here but just an observation.

Okay, I plan to make a single cup of hot choc at a time, either 8 or 12 oz total.  Should I use the molinillo in the drinking cup itself or just use the smaller container of my Nutribullet for whipping????


----------



## gloria k

Sorry it took so long for me to see your post Kokopuffs. Try using the molinillo and then with your second cup use the Nutri bullet. Frankly I like the whole culture, romantic idea of the molinillo. .


----------



## conzobhoy

When is the chocolate added? I have a chili cooking away in a slow cooker just now and have some 72% cocoa chunks, but I'm unsure when I add it?


----------



## mikeswoods

I usually add it after all of the liquids are added---then simmer until it tastes good.


----------



## eolian

conzobhoy said:


> When is the chocolate added? I have a chili cooking away in a slow cooker just now and have some 72% cocoa chunks, but I'm unsure when I add it?


When i make my southern mexico chili that i call Mayan Chili i use a chuck roast cubed and seared and dusted with a good chili powder and then simmered in beef stock with a can adobo sauce and 2 or 3 of the adobo peppers for 2 or 3 hours then i add the 4 or 5 different green or yellow chilis like serrano, jalapeno, chocolate, a touch of cinnamon. After it has slow simmered 5 hours it makes a dark chili as opposed the the northern mexico red style of chili which uses tomato but no chocolate . And NO BEANS in any chili.


----------



## millionsknives

kokopuffs said:


> Just received my assortment of Taza chocolates and notice that they contain sugar. No value judgement here but just an observation.
> 
> Okay, I plan to make a single cup of hot choc at a time, either 8 or 12 oz total. Should I use the molinillo in the drinking cup itself or just use the smaller container of my Nutribullet for whipping????


So I've been to the Taza factory tour actually. It's in Somerville, MA about 2 miles from me. They get their beans from Mexico, the owner goes down there and works closely with the growers, a lot like Willy Wonka... Fermented beans are shipped up here where they're stone ground on big stone grinding disks (hence Oaxacan style). That's where the design for the round disks comes from. Those are usually like 70% chocolate for the dark. Every market and liquor store around here has them at the register.

They also sell 90-100% chocolate in bar form for cooking, no sugar.


----------



## jdemace65

This is exactly what I have!!!  I wanted to try it - I have about 4-5 lbs of different meats and sausages - how much of the chocolate would you use?


----------



## millionsknives

The package has 2 discs, use 1.


----------



## phatch

A lot of time, those chocolate disks are sectioned so you can use the amount that's right for your purposes. A disk usually makes a quart/liter of hot chocolate. I tend to like it more concentrated, at 3 cups/disk.

As to the molinillo, I'm not that impressed with them personally. I like to bring the hot chocolate to a boil--usually not recommended in the instructions. Also very easy to have a boil over mess. Pay close attention. I like how it more fully melts the chocolate and something about the texture changes to my senses. I also use a hand/immersion blender to better incorporate the chocolate into the milk. And the foaming/mixing is far superior to the molinillo. 

My kids, however, get a kick out of spinning the molinillo between their palms, so I let them do that. A bit more ritual to seal the deal of Hot Chocolate.


----------



## martijacobs

Okey, if you want to keep the chili taste, you need to select the right kind of chocolate, there some specific type of chocolate use in mole (a Mexican dish that goes with chicken), I'll recommend plain chocolate is not that sweet and it gives your recipes a great body and color.


----------

